# Locking hard drive for original xbox



## realg123 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey everyone.

Need some help here with locking a hard drive for the original xbox. Some background info.

I have literally softmodded over 100 xboxs and upgraded a lot of hard drives as well. I would say I'm "advanced" in the softmod area for the original xbox

Here is the situation I'm in.
- I softmodded the xbox
- Want to upgrade my hdd to 160gb compatible hard drive
- Made a copy of the eeprom
- Made a xboxhdm disk, with the C: Drive and eeprom file
- Option 1 in xboxhdm didn't work (my lcd monitor or t.v didn't pick up the signal..."this image can not be displayed"
- Had to choose option 2, to create the hard drive from scratch. Worked without a problem
- Onto step 3  on xboxhdm (locking the hard drive) I get an error on my T.V and monitor saying image can not be displayed. Tried altering the text and cfg file in the xboxhdm folder so that I was able to see the unlocking option, still no luck.
- Tried using xplorer360 and coping the files over. Files copied over with a problem, but hard drive still isn't locked.
- Tried "hotswapping" to get the hard drive to lock, still nothing...
- Getting ranges of errors 5,7,9
- Decided to put the original hard drive back in for now.

Any tips on how I can lock the hard drive without using xboxhdm


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 26, 2015)

You could TSOP flash the Xbox, or use Chimp.


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 26, 2015)

If its tsopable that is what you would want to do. Sure its not just your monitor or some 3rd party cables?


----------



## realg123 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks guys
I'm not too familiar with TSOP. The hard drive is built, just needs to be locked. I have the eeprom. But my monitor/tv will not display option #3 (un/lock the hard drive)


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 27, 2015)

For the console, only Chimp could do it, unless you fuck around with a chipped xbox, then you could lock it within the dash, power it down and swap HDDs again.


----------

